# Worst Shotgun You Ever Bought



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well Toasty lets have a chat about all gauges than just the 20. 

It was around 1988ish and I was a Browning guy through and through. In Wildfowl and all the gun catalogs Browning was introducing a new semi auto. The auto 5 had stood the test of time and was a proven design. Not doing my homework because Al Gore hadn't invented the internet yet. I hadn't realized Browning had many flops trying to replace the great auto 5. I jumped on the bandwagon and believed all the hype about the new A500 and bought one at Sports Mercantile in Centerville. It had invector choke tubes and I thought this gun will do it all. Not knowing then but it was a blatant rip off of the Benelli super 90 design. Mine was a A500, They later relabeled it as the A500R (recoil operated) and soon came out with the A500G (gas operated). It didn't matter neither worked and sales slim.
This flash in the pan was Browning's biggest flop of all time! The stock cracked twice at the pistol grip. Sometimes it would shoot twice, sometimes once. Hardly ever three times. Biggest piece of $hit that I've ever spent hard earned money on. 

It took years but I'd laugh every time Browning introduced a new semi auto.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If we are just talking shotguns in general, and not specifically semi autos, then I would say the biggest pile of donkey crap I purchased was the Remington 870 Super Mag.-O,-


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Winchester SX3. But that's because it's the only shotgun I've ever bought. :mrgreen: It's been very good to me.

I will be watching this thread, though. I might be looking to buy another one a little later this year, and want to make sure it's a winner.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Winchester SX3. But that's because it's the only shotgun I've ever bought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should disqualify your comment if it's the first and only and it's treated you good..

Hard to beat an sx3 for the price! Heck hard to beat it just because it's an sx3

We all know my M2 story so, we'll leave it at that.

Benelli supernova has been a $hit gun in our group but, the regular Nova is a work horse.

Once I bought an auto loader, my pumps just collect dust, other than my Nova. It's kinda become dedicated as my turkey gun, mostly because I have an excellent tube/shot combo already worked up


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

The worst shotgun I own was a stoeger p 350 the dam gun did not eject 3 1/2 inch shell or 3 inch shell send it back to them 5 time and they did not fix the problem


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

My Remington 870 Express was horrible. My Franchi and Beretta have been great!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I still have it, but I still don't like it, my first year of production Browning BPS.

It has rotation stop at the base of the magazine that allows one to cycle the action without feeding a shell into the chamber that is constantly creeping out of position turning it into a single shot at the most inopportune times....a PETA designed feature I've often cursed. 

It has always been finicky about the shells I can reliably cycle through it. I pretty much gave up reloading because it didn't like the product my shotgun reloader was kicking out. I once picked up a several cases all plastic hull steel shot shells that were on sale only to give most of them away because my BPS turned it's nose on them. 

Cold, damp, late season type waterfowl hunting weather has always been a problem because unless the action is clean and moisture free, it's pretty much a single shot. Any ice, dirt, or other debris inside the action and it shuts down. I keep a can of spray lube in my boat with a dry cloth so I can field strip it and wipe down the internal parts when it inevitably starts acting up again......usually when the geese are settling into the decoys and I'm surrounded by parts.

Every year for the past 40 years I tell myself I've had it and am getting a new shotgun, but every year out comes the Browning again. I guess the devil you know beats the devil you don't know.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Mossberg Over/under. Barrels not regulated, bottom doesn't shoot to point of aim.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

FRANCHI 912 Variomax is worst shotgun I've ever owned. 

Action bars broke within weeks of purchase.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

KevinD
I had the same gun. That switch cost me plenty of opportunities. I finally pryed it off the magazine tube & through it away. Ended selling that gun & moved on.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

H&R break action single shot in 12 gauge. Most abusive gun I've ever fired. I got it in a trade when I was in high school. I kept it around for several years and when I moved to Montana, I hawked it for money for my hunting license and deer tag. Good trade. 

I'm surprised at the lack of love for the Remington 870. I've had several through the years and absolutely love them. The older ones I like more than the new ones. I've got two now - a 60s vintage "Outdoorsman" and then an 870 express from the late 90s. The action on the old one is just so much smoother! And the wood is so much prettier!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> H&R break action single shot in 12 gauge. Most abusive gun I've ever fired. I got it in a trade when I was in high school. I kept it around for several years and when I moved to Montana, I hawked it for money for my hunting license and deer tag. Good trade.
> 
> I'm surprised at the lack of love for the Remington 870. I've had several through the years and absolutely love them. The older ones I like more than the new ones. I've got two now - a 60s vintage "Outdoorsman" and then an 870 express from the late 90s. The action on the old one is just so much smoother! And the wood is so much prettier!


The sad thing is, my 870 was the best feeling/shouldering gun to date. Too bad it didn't cycle shells properly. I could really shoot that gun when it worked right.
The problem I had was after firing the first shell, then pumping the gun back, the second shell would drop out of the bottom of the receiver. When I pumped the action forward and pulled the trigger "Click" nothing, empty chamber. It cost me a few birds, so I sold it and got a Winchester SXP. (It has a problem too)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*SXP*

When the weather turns cold, and depending on the brand of shells I am using my Winchester SXP has ejecting problems. The shell expands and sticks in the chamber. It only does this when it is cold outside, never when it's warm. The extractor will tear the brass and the empty shell remains chambered. Frustrating!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> H&R break action single shot in 12 gauge. Most abusive gun I've ever fired. I got it in a trade when I was in high school. I kept it around for several years and when I moved to Montana, I hawked it for money for my hunting license and deer tag. Good trade.


Haha, my first shotgun at age 14 was a 12ga H&R single shot. That thing kicked like a mule even with target loads. After 5 shots, my finger would be bleeding from the rough edge on the trigger. Horrible way for my Dad to introduce shotgunning to me. I have learned from that and introduced my kids to shotguns with 28ga guns with reduced loads.

My second gun was an 3" 12ga 870. The gun worked great, but didn't fit me. I still fight the urge to buy 870 guns when I see them at a good price.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't own this shotgun but my buddy at work owns an 870 Express that he swore up and down didn't shoot right. He couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it and said the rib was crooked which messed up his aim.

After going shooting with him, I just realized he shoots poorly in general. I could hit nearly every clay pigeon I shot at (the misses were my fault, not the shotgun's). 

I then watched him shoot and he was shooting with one eye closed and had no follow through.

I taught him how I learned to shoot (use my pointer finger on the fore end to point at the target I intend to shoot because your eye naturally follows what you are pointing at) and he started hitting a few birds. I then let him shoot my SBEII that has a Lite Pipe on the end and he started hitting a lot more. 

Long story short, he put a Lite Pipe on his shotgun, used the technique I taught him to shoot, and now his shotgun isn't "broken."

:mrgreen:


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > H&R break action single shot in 12 gauge. Most abusive gun I've ever fired. I got it in a trade when I was in high school. I kept it around for several years and when I moved to Montana, I hawked it for money for my hunting license and deer tag. Good trade.
> ...


You were able to get a second shell in?? Mine was constantly jamming so I couldn't even pump the dang thing.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Funny, reading about all these stories about failure to feed, failure to eject, etc, all involve repeaters. I don't think my Onyx has ever failed in any way. Some autos and pumps become single shots, or maybe fire two shots. The Beretta 686s always fire two shots.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Every shotgun I've ever owned was a POS. None of them could hit anything. And I shoot upwards of a box of shells every year so you know it's not my lack of practice. :grin:


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been lucky and had all good functioning shotguns.

I had a friend that had one of those A-500Rs. I dont know what you are complaining about it was a great single shot.:grin:They were junk.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

paddler said:


> Funny, reading about all these stories about failure to feed, failure to eject, etc, all involve repeaters. I don't think my Onyx has ever failed in any way. Some autos and pumps become single shots, or maybe fire two shots. The Beretta 686s always fire two shots.


My Onyx 12ga is for sale:grin:

I want to sell it and get a silver pigeon 20ga or 28ga for my boy to shoot, and I've always wanted one.

I keep going back and forth on what kind a gun to start him on. Think i'm finally settling on an O/U as starter gun. One hell of a starter gun too!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a JC Higgins pump 12 that for the life of me, just couldn't fully ditch the empties. It was bottom eject, and with the empty not clearing the path, more often than not, I'd get all kinds of jam ups with that thing. I think I sold it and used the money for a pontoon boat. Another good deal.


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't know if I've just had good luck with shotguns or if Im just to poor to upgrade but ive had only 3 guns in my 26 years of waterfowling, like Toasty I started out with a break action, single shot H&R then upgraded to the ever popular 870 which I absolutely loved, that gun shot every round I put in it in every condition I was in and never once jammed or misfired, I've since upgraded again to the SX3 and have the same feelings for it as I did my 870. Just lucky I guess!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shadow Man said:


> I've since upgraded again to the SX3 and have the same feelings for it as I did my 870. Just lucky I guess!


The best shotgun I have purchased is the SX3 hands down. 6 years strong!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> I had a JC Higgins pump 12 that for the life of me, just couldn't fully ditch the empties. It was bottom eject, and with the empty not clearing the path, more often than not, I'd get all kinds of jam ups with that thing. I think I sold it and used the money for a pontoon boat. Another good deal.


That was my first shotgun J.C.Higgins pump in featherweight, gawd that was a kicking machine. I think I had a bruse on my shoulder until I sold it. Still have my 870 express 12 but sure do like my Weatherby 20.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My first shotgun was the JC Higgins Model 20. Still have it, but the trigger group is cracked and the shell stop is worn.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Stoeger M3500. Doesn't shoot in the cold and that's when I need it. I can put about 10 shells through it before it starts to go click when it gets cold. Talked to Sportmans about it and they said don't oil it. Talked to Stoeger and they said it can do that in the cold, and to use a fine synthetic oil. Well that didn't work. I still have it but will upgrade soon. Didn't have as much trouble with it this year, but when it got a little cold, sure enough I get about 10 shots.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

The worst shotgun I own is a Baikal mp310 O/U. I bought it for my wife who claimed to want an O/U but didn't want to feel any recoil. You pretty much have to break it over you knee to get it to open, the bluing is crap, and the barrels aren't regulated very well. It looks pretty and shoots like crap. I shot a lot of shells through it, cleaned it, lubed, rinse/repeat hoping the action would loosen. It has a little bit but my wife won't even shoot it anymore.

I've been lucky with all the pumps I've bought. I have a 870 Wingmaster from the 1980s that I had reblued and the wood touched up. It is a slick gun but only takes 2 3/4 inch shells (which is fine by me). I have shot an 870 express and an 870 super mag. I'll stick with the Wingmaster. Both of the newer 870s I've shot felt like there was gravel in the action.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I hate it when I experience premature ejection.....


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> my Nova. It's kinda become dedicated as my turkey gun, mostly because I have an excellent tube/shot combo already worked up


You wanna share this combo


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Every shotgun I've ever owned was a POS. None of them could hit anything. And I shoot upwards of a box of shells every year so you know it's not my lack of practice. :grin:


Agreed! After all, ive seen you shoot a shotgun. :shock:

Truth be told tho buddy, its not-at-all easy to "switch hit" going from a precision long range rifle type guy drilling X's all the time, then switch it up, pick up a shotgun and then expect ones self to hit low fast movers swinging left to right going mach 3.

... it was fun watching you try tho! ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The worst shotgun I ever bought was a Mag 10. 

When birds are going left to right it shoots low and behind the birds. What a piece a junk let me tell ya.

.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Worst was a Benelli Nova. What a piece of junk... 

Best would be a toss up between my 870 and my Versamax.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

The ole Mossberg 500A Walmart special 15 years ago. That thing would feed more shells out the bottom of the feed fork and to your feet instead of above it to feed the chamber. Then the gun had to be held perfectly vertical because if not, it would jam up trying to eject the one shot you were lucky it did feed into the chamber.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is my Nova one of the rare ones that does exactly what I need it to?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I ran a nova for several years until I got my A5. My boy still runs his Nova and they both have been good guns for us.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've read the first page of comments, and that's as far as I'll go. 

This thread is like, "What's the worst brand of Vehicle you ever owned"? IMO, any manufacture can have a bad apple in the barrel of thousands made. Does everyone drive a Ford? don't think so, and neither does everyone in the shotgun world shoot Remington, or whatever.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Does everyone drive a Ford?


No, but they should.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Agreed, Rob. Why would they drive anything else? I understand some guys drive Jeeps, for crying out loud.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Agreed, Rob. Why would they drive anything else? I understand some guys drive Jeeps, for crying out loud.


-oooo--oooo--oooo- If my Ford got the gas mileage that my Jeep gets, it would probably see a few trips to Farmington Bay. That V10 likes gas!


----------

